# Tradewinds BVI 2017



## RNCollins (Aug 25, 2018)

I just wanted to share my trip report and photos from my Tradewinds cruise to the British Virgin Islands during May 2017 (pre hurricane). It was my first Tradewinds sailing. I really enjoy snorkeling and we had the chance to snorkel 1-2 times a day...

_My Tradewinds Luxury Class Cruise in the British Virgin Islands was in May 2017 aboard the 59 foot DreamMaker. The boat embarks on Saturday at 5pm, but I would strongly suggest flying in a day early in case of flight delays. 

I sailed as a referral from a fellow TUG member. There are three classes of boats: Cruising, Luxury and Flagship. RCI exchangers most likely will get the Cruising Class boats. I sailed on a Luxury Boat; We had air conditioning on during the night. Flagship is the highest level of service.

Breakfast is served around 8am. The captain would review with us the itinerary for the day. After breakfast we would sail for a couple of hours and then drop anchor or tie up to a mooring buoy. We would then have a chance to snorkel or scuba dive. After lunch we would sail some more and then drop anchor/tie up for the night, with another chance to snorkel. I felt the snorkeling was very good. We saw many schools of fish and a lot of brain coral.

On the 59' boat (Luxury Class) there is a lot of space to stretch out and relax. There was storage under the bed, a closet, dresser drawers. There were electrical outlets and lights at the head of the bed. You unpack your suitcases and leave them in the office for the week.

We also went on shore for excursions. We went to the Bath's, The Soggy Dollar Bar, Willy T's, Hiking, shopping. We also had 2 dinners ashore. Bring your phone or tablet to the restaurants...they will most likely have wifi so you can catch up on emails (if you want).

The British Virgin Islands are beautiful. This is a unique and special way to see the Caribbean. The captain and his 1st mate (cook) took really good care of us. Our beds were made each day, and our sheets and towels were changed midweek. We had a stand up paddle board, noodles and kyack for our use. Wine and liquor were available at all times. 

I would definitely recommend this sailing. Check out the Tradewinds website to see where else they sail. I enjoyed it so much I joined the club!_


----------



## Shankilicious (Feb 27, 2019)

I see no one else responded to this but I came across this while exploring RCI when my resort became affiliated with them. A Tradewinds cruise is now saved as a favorite and is on my dream vacation bucket list.
I greatly appreciate you sharing this experience! Thank you!


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 2, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> I see no one else responded to this but I came across this while exploring RCI when my resort became affiliated with them. A Tradewinds cruise is now saved as a favorite and is on my dream vacation bucket list.
> I greatly appreciate you sharing this experience! Thank you!



Hi Shankilicious,
For my first trip I originally was going to go on a Tradewinds sailing with an RCI trade, but I decided to go as a referral of a Tradewinds member ( I wanted to have AC at night). You get up to 50% off the listed price on the website.

If you check out the Tradewinds website, you will see that there are 3 classes of boats: Cruising, Luxury, and Flagship. Those who trade in with RCI will most likely get the Cruising class boat. But I think right now Guadeloupe does not have any Cruising class boats, maybe another member can confirm that. The captain of the Cruising class decides if he will run the A/C in the evening or night at his discretion. With the Luxury and and Flagship boats you will have AC at night.

I love sailing, boating, swimming, snorkeling, island hopping, and meeting new people so I knew right away Tradewinds was for me. I did not feel pressured to join up, I had already decided that I would.

Either RCI or a Member’s referral would be a good way to explore and experience Tradewinds. Here are some of the destinations:

St Martin: St Barth’s, Anguilla
British Virgin Islands
Antigua
Guadeloupe 
Bequia, St Vincent and the Grenadines 
Abaco, The Bahamas
Exuma, The Bahamas
Belize
Greece
Fiji
French Polynesia

Here are a couple more pictures from my Tradewinds trips:


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 2, 2019)

I am a TW member.  To date I have done 27 trips with TWs.  They are my favorite holiday.


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 2, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am a TW member.  To date I have done 27 trips with TWs.  They are my favorite holiday.



It’s my favorite holiday too! I’m just starting out. I joined on my very first sailing. I’ve done two so far!


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 2, 2019)

Those pictures look amazing and it sounds and looks like a perfect vacation! I doubt I would go mid summer so the AC thing isn't a big concern of mine. 
Sandy, did any of the destinations in particular stand out for you?


----------



## Robin G (Apr 10, 2019)

I’ll be a a new luxury 60 in May ....Exumas! Can’t wait.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 10, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> Those pictures look amazing and it sounds and looks like a perfect vacation! I doubt I would go mid summer so the AC thing isn't a big concern of mine.
> Sandy, did any of the destinations in particular stand out for you?



Exotics - Bora Bora (French Poly) was amazing as was Thailand. 

Caribbean - BVI is amoung my favorite.  Exuma was fun, love the water and the sand.  SVG I love, but it is one of the harder and more expensive locations to get to.  

Honestly a week on a boat is always a good week for me.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 10, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Exotics - Bora Bora (French Poly) was amazing as was Thailand.
> 
> Caribbean - BVI is amoung my favorite.  Exuma was fun, love the water and the sand.  SVG I love, but it is one of the harder and more expensive locations to get to.
> 
> Honestly a week on a boat is always a good week for me.


SVG? Greece?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 10, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> SVG? Greece?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



SVG = St Vincent and the Grenadines.  I did title the second Caribbean.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 10, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> SVG = St Vincent and the Grenadines.  I did title the second Caribbean.


Ah. My bad. Have you sailed the Med/Greece?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 10, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> Ah. My bad. Have you sailed the Med/Greece?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Yes Greece, when the base was in Corfu.  I have not sailed the new base which is Lefkas.

More about history, less about water.  I am a water girl.


----------

